# listserv



## hermenator

Ya vi el otro link que hay en WR, pero en este contexto no parece ser lista de contactos. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con otra idea.

contexto:
In determining appropriate literature for students in grades 4–8, it is necessary to become familiar with the various genre, award-winning books, listservs, and websites available, including author pages, book reviews and children’s literature sites. These resources, along with your school librarian, will assist you in deciding the appropriate books to read to your students and for your students to read independently.​


----------



## FranParis

*LISTSERVS*, also called mailing lists...


----------



## megane_wang

*listservs* viene de "LISTSERV", que es el nombre de uno de los programas de gestión de listas de correo electrónico más utilizados en el mundo (20 añitos de historia).

En este caso se utiliza como genérico, así que serían *"gestores de listas de correo electrónico", *o *"programas de gestión de listas de correo electrónico"*


----------



## hermenator

megane_wang said:


> *listservs* viene de "LISTSERV", que es el nombre de uno de los programas de gestión de listas de correo electrónico más utilizados en el mundo (20 añitos de historia).
> 
> En este caso se utiliza como genérico, así que serían *"gestores de listas de correo electrónico", *o *"programas de gestión de listas de correo electrónico"*


 
Ya toma más forma con esas palabritas adicionadas previamente a lo de "listas de correo", pero ¿cómo me ayudaría un listserv como maestro para conseguir libros adecuados para niños de primaria? no entiendo. si yo no voy a venderlos, ¿para qué quiero listas masivas de correo electrónico? Podrá doler mi ignorancia a quien sabe la respuesta, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo opere esto. Espero me puedan ayudar a entender ya, no a traducir. Gracias


----------



## megane_wang

Ya: entiendo tu duda; es que el argumento del párrafo es más que discutible.

Lo que sugiere es que si te familiarizas con los libros, web sites y gestores de lista de correos más interesantes estarás en condiciones de sugerirlos a tus alumnos, como "literatura apropiada" para ellos.

...

Salud!!!


----------



## hermenator

megane_wang said:


> Ya: entiendo tu duda; es que el argumento del párrafo es más que discutible.
> 
> Lo que sugiere es que si te familiarizas con los libros, web sites y gestores de lista de correos más interesantes estarás en condiciones de sugerirlos a tus alumnos, como "literatura apropiada" para ellos.
> 
> [Nota: este comentario incluye una opinión estrictamente _*personal*_]
> Personalmente opino que es una tontería sugerir que cualquier menor se apunte a listas de correo porque se consideran una fuente de literatura interesante, o que utilice Internet como principal fuente de información, literaria o de cualquier tipo, antes de haber aprendido siquiera a discernir la calidad y fiabilidad de las fuentes de lo que encontrará.
> 
> Nunca fue necesario tanto adorno para generar gusto por la lectura y/u obtener una formación más que sólida en literatura. Sin embargo hoy en día nos da por las tonterías... el caso es jugar y dar 1000 vueltas para llegar al mismo punto a donde antes se llegaba con 2... o no llegar nunca.
> [/ y aquí termina mi comentario...]
> 
> Salud!!!


 
No sugiere que "el menor" se inscriba en las listas de correo, sino que "el maestro" lo haga. Sin embargo, sigo sin entender como una lista de destinatarios de correo pueda ser para mí una fuente de información literaria. ¿Será porque mandan publicidad spam relacionada con los títulos más novedosos en las editoriales?, porque de no serlo, no tengo la menor idea. ¿o será que son algo así como este foro, pero de discusión literaria?
Agradeceré a quien me lo pudiera aclarar. Saludos


----------



## megane_wang

> Sin embargo, sigo sin entender como una lista de destinatarios de correo pueda ser para mí una fuente de información literaria. ¿Será porque mandan publicidad spam relacionada con los títulos más novedosos en las editoriales?, porque de no serlo, no tengo la menor idea. ¿o será que son algo así como este foro, pero de discusión literaria?
> Agradeceré a quien me lo pudiera aclarar. Saludos


 
Existen y el trabajo es buscarlas. En Google puedes encontrar alguna cosa. Con la proliferación del spam muchas de estas "listas" se han convertido en foros para facilitar que la gente encuentre la información, así que si buscas foros tienes mayores probabilidades de encontrarlos. Algunos editores te ofrecen enviarte sus novedades por correo electrónico periódicamente. 

En cualquiera de los casos necesitarás juzgar por tí mismo la veracidad y calidad de lo que te ofrecen 

Salute!


----------



## hermenator

megane_wang said:


> Existen y el trabajo es buscarlas. En Google puedes encontrar alguna cosa. Con la proliferación del spam muchas de estas "listas" se han convertido en foros para facilitar que la gente encuentre la información, así que si buscas foros tienes mayores probabilidades de encontrarlos. Algunos editores te ofrecen enviarte sus novedades por correo electrónico periódicamente.
> 
> En cualquiera de los casos necesitarás juzgar por tí mismo la veracidad y calidad de lo que te ofrecen
> 
> Salute!


 
¿Son entonces como un blog o un foro de discusión? Es que jamás he visto una y no la sabría reconocer. Sigo sin entender qué son a diferencia de un programa para envío de correo con listas de contactos como outlook o hotmail.


----------



## megane_wang

> ¿Son entonces como un blog o un foro de discusión?


Hoy día la mayoría han pasado a ser blogs o foros de discusión.


> Es que jamás he visto una y no la sabría reconocer. Sigo sin entender qué son a diferencia de un programa para envío de correo con listas de contactos como outlook o hotmail.


 
Son radicalmente distintos: estos programas se ocupan por sí mismos de gestionar las altas / bajas / modificaciones de la lista de correo. También se ocupan de gestionar los envíos para no saturar el servidor, reintentan el envío a usuarios que no estaban disponibles, se ocupan de limpiar la lista de direcciones erróneas, etc. Piensa que una lista así puede tener, perfectamente, más de 10.000 usuarios. No sería nada práctico gestionar manualmente una lista así con Outlook y menos con Hotmail, donde además no es nada recomendable almacenar datos de nadie por motivos evidentes de confidencialidad. Por añadidura, un gestor de listas se instala en el servidor directamente, y por tanto los envíos masivos son bastante más cómodos, ahorrándote muchísimo ancho de banda de tu conexión a Internet. Te imaginas, enviar 10.000 e-mails desde tu ordenador? Un detalle más: Listserv se creó hace más de 20 años cuando Bill Gates todavía creía que Internet sería un fiasco y por tanto ni Hotmail ni Outlook existían 

Como te decía antes, la proliferación del SPAM ha hecho que muchos usuarios no quieran apuntarse a ninguna lista. Sucedía a menudo que los administradores utilizaban tu dirección para otros fines. Además, el envío masivo de e-mails supone una transferencia de datos de gran volumen, muchos de ellos inútiles por irrelevantes, mientras que un foro o un blog cada usuario busca lo que quiere. De ahí que la idea de la lista de correo, que hace diez años era excelente para estar al día de los temas que quisieras, hoy está desapareciendo rápidamente.

Ciao


----------



## hermenator

megane_wang said:


> Hoy día la mayoría han pasado a ser blogs o foros de discusión.
> 
> 
> Son radicalmente distintos: estos programas se ocupan por sí mismos de gestionar las altas / bajas / modificaciones de la lista de correo. También se ocupan de gestionar los envíos para no saturar el servidor, reintentan el envío a usuarios que no estaban disponibles, se ocupan de limpiar la lista de direcciones erróneas, etc. Piensa que una lista así puede tener, perfectamente, más de 10.000 usuarios. No sería nada práctico gestionar manualmente una lista así con Outlook y menos con Hotmail, donde además no es nada recomendable almacenar datos de nadie por motivos evidentes de confidencialidad. Por añadidura, un gestor de listas se instala en el servidor directamente, y por tanto los envíos masivos son bastante más cómodos, ahorrándote muchísimo ancho de banda de tu conexión a Internet. Te imaginas, enviar 10.000 e-mails desde tu ordenador? Un detalle más: Listserv se creó hace más de 20 años cuando Bill Gates todavía creía que Internet sería un fiasco y por tanto ni Hotmail ni Outlook existían
> 
> Como te decía antes, la proliferación del SPAM ha hecho que muchos usuarios no quieran apuntarse a ninguna lista. Sucedía a menudo que los administradores utilizaban tu dirección para otros fines. Además, el envío masivo de e-mails supone una transferencia de datos de gran volumen, muchos de ellos inútiles por irrelevantes, mientras que un foro o un blog cada usuario busca lo que quiere. De ahí que la idea de la lista de correo, que hace diez años era excelente para estar al día de los temas que quisieras, hoy está desapareciendo rápidamente.
> 
> Ciao


 
Wow. Ahora si me quedó más que explicada la diferencia. Me sirvió mucho tu para darme una idea casi completa del panorama. Mil gracias amigo


----------



## roxcyn

Hermanator, hay muchos grupos, por ejemplo en yahoo: http://groups.yahoo.com y tal vez hay grupos para ESOL, también, ¿enseñas inglés como otra lengua?   Si quieres, sabe un grupo por email que puedes juntar si quieres .  Además yo conozco en foro para ESOL si quieres.


----------

